# متوسط مرتبات مهندسين التخطيط بدبى



## mohamedsaid78 (18 أغسطس 2008)

الي اهل الخبرة في المنتدي :
انا مهندس مدني من مصر دفعة 2003 :28:,و اعمل كمهندس تخطيط
معروض علي العمل مهندس تخطيط في احدي الشركات في دبى , اجمالى المرتب 10000 درهم.
هل هذا المرتب جيد ام لا ؟؟
و ارجو معرفة متوسط مرتبات مهندسين التخطيط بدبى الذين لهم خبرة 5 سنين
مع العلم بانى اقوم بعمل
Master Schedules ,with cost and resource loading,& make monthly and weekly updates using S curve and earned value ,& have Both Civil and MEP background planning experience


----------



## mos (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخى الفاضل ..
أرجو توضيح تفاصيل معنى الراتب إجمالى ..
مع الشكر


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (18 أغسطس 2008)

اجمالى المرتب = الاساسى + البدلات (للسكن و الانتقالات)
gross salary


----------



## mos (18 أغسطس 2008)

غير مناسب 
بالمرة
مع التحية...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أغسطس 2008)

السكن و المعيشه ستستهلك راتبك كما أن السكن مشترك ولكن إذا فكرت فى شقه مستقله فلن يكفى راتبك
عليهم توفير السكن والمواصلات


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أغسطس 2008)

لا تطلب أقل من 16000 درهم طالما ان السكن و المعيشة و الانتقالات شامل
فى دبى السكن نااااااااااار
و لو سكنت فى الشارقة ستتعذب يوميا و تفقد حوالى 4 ساعات من يومك للوصول فقط لمكان العمل و السكن
كما ان التاكسىلذى ينقلك لن يقل عن 80 درهم او حسب المسافة تحديدا هذا فى الرحلة الواحدة يعنى 200 درهم يوميا تقريبا انتقالات ( لو سكنت فى الشارقة) يعنى 5000 درهم انتقالات

اعد النظر و لا تتسرع و لا تخشى من طلب راتب محترم يليق بسكنك و انتقالك و بمكانة المهندس عموما فى مثل هذه الطفرة العقارية فى الخليج


----------



## Elassal (18 أغسطس 2008)

*If you want*



mohamedsaid78 قال:


> الي اهل الخبرة في المنتدي :
> انا مهندس مدني من مصر دفعة 2003 :28:,و اعمل كمهندس تخطيط
> معروض علي العمل مهندس تخطيط في احدي الشركات في دبى , اجمالى المرتب 10000 درهم.
> هل هذا المرتب جيد ام لا ؟؟
> ...



can you send me your CV and sample of work and i can tell you or find another vacant for you.
my emails on the 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85620.html


----------



## akramezzat (1 سبتمبر 2008)

خلي الراتب لواحدة 10000
والسكن والانتقالات عليهم
لانها صعبة جداً ومتغيرة بشدة
و حصولك علي رخصة قيادة شيئ من الخيال


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب فى الله اعمل بنصيحة الاخوة لانى طلعت على نفس هذا الراتب من سنة ونصف وكانو يتحملون المواصلات ولم استطع ادخار شىء يذكر فما بالك بعد مرور عام ونصف والزيادة الرهيبة فى الاسعار والايجارات اعتقد ان اول راتب يستحق عنده ان تفكر بالموضوع هو 16000 درهم


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks all for ur useful comments


----------



## باسم منلا (2 سبتمبر 2008)

المصاريف الدنيا في دبي هي كالتالي (بفرض أن المواصلات مؤمنة) :
1500 درهم شهريا إذا أردت المشاركة في غرفة مع أحد الأصدقاء
3000 درهم شهريا إذا أردت الحصول على غرفة لشخص واحد
50000 استوديو (شقة من غرفة واحدة و منتفعات ) في السنة في أرخص منطقة في دبي
100 درهم مصروف يومي (وجبات و موبايل و غيره---)
-----------------------
المحصلة 1500 درهم سكن + 3000 درهم مصروف شخصي = 4500 درهم مصروف شهري
المعدل الطبيعي كما ذكر الشباب 15000 إلى 18000 درهم
و لكن 10000 مقبولة إذا كان هذا خيارك الوحيد يعني يمكنك توفير 5000 درهم كأعزب
---------------------
نصحتي لك حاول الحصول على فيزة زيارة و ابحث عن عمل بنفسك لأن الشركة قد لا تعجبك


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks for you all


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اسمع نصيحة الاخوة الزملاء و لا تتسرع و لا يغرك انك هتأحذ 10000 درهم
الحياة هناك غالية جدا و لو معاك اسرة ممكن توصل مصاريفك بالسكن الى 15000 درهم بالشهر فقط


----------



## احمد عوض سيد عوض (29 مايو 2010)

دبى نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار لا تطلب اقل من 18000


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (29 مايو 2010)

أعتقد أن العمل في السعودية أفضل بكثير والحياة أقل تعقيد ...كما أنك سوف لن تخسر دينك....عشت في دبي عام 1998 _ 1999 ثم انتقلت للسعودية وصار لي حوالي سبع سنيين فيها والحمد لله ادخرت مبلغ وحججت مرتين وعندي سيارة وعائلتي معي ....السعودية أفضل بكثير من دبي ........


----------



## eng_rehab (29 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس / محمد 
أولا : أتفق مع الأخوة الأفاضل في كل ما قيل عن غلاء السكن والمعيشة وكثرة المصروفات 
ولكن في ظل الظروف الإقتصادية الصعبة والعالمية والتى كانت دبي والإمارات من أولى وأسرع الدول تأثرا بالأزمة 
فإن رواتب المهندسين قبل الأزمة كانت مرتفعة وفي تزايد مستمر حتى وصل رواتب بعض المهندسين 80 ألف درهم وأنا مديري كان فرنسي بيأخد 30 ألف يورو ومكافأة ثانوية نزيد عم 200 ألف يورو 
وكان عندنا مهندس تخطيط دفعة 2003 بيأخد 31 ألف درهم .
ولكن منذ بداية الأزمة تدنت الرواتب وكثيرا من الشركات استغنت عن كثير من المهندسين وخصوصاً أصحاب الرواتب الكبيرة أو أعطتهم إجازات مفتوحة .
والرواتب الأن 15000 لمن له خبرة في البلد أو خبرة خليجية لدفعة 2000 وما بعدها 
ولكنك تقول أن عندك خبرة خمس سنوات في مصر 
وهنا في الإمارات الخبرة تقاس بوجودك داخل البلد كم سنة حتى لو كانت خبرتك الخارجية 15 سنة 
أما كلام الأخوة أطلب 15000- 18000 ... هذه رواتب مهندسين خبرة 10 سنوات داخل الدولة 
فهذه الرواتب نادرة جدا هذه الأيام أن تسمع عنها وخصوصا إنك لسه هاتدخل البلد 
والذي يقول لك اطلب 15000- 18000 إسأله عن راتبه كام وخبرته كام ولو متوفرة عنده فرصة بهذا الراتب يدلك عليها .
فأنا أرى 10000 كبداية معقولة ولكن إتفق على الزيادة السنوية ولو قدرت تطلع منهم بسكن أو مواصلات يبقى جميل قوي وربنا يوفقك 
أخشى أن يكون كلامي محبط ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة التى نعيشها حتى لا تصطدم بالواقع .
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (30 مايو 2010)

ملاحظة:
الموضوع بدأ فى 2008 ومازالت الردود لأخيرة تناقش نفس الموضوع فى 2010 فهل الأخ المهندس لم يعمل بعد!!!!!


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (30 مايو 2010)

عندك حق مهندس محمد 
أكيد المهندس إشتغل وصار مدير المكتب دلوقتي 
وإحنا لسه بنرد على سؤاله بعد عامين كاملين 
هو بس فرق التوقيت 
الله يوفق الجميع 
بس لازم نأخد بالنا من تاريخ المشاركة حتى لا يصير مثل ما صار 
وأنا كنت واحد من اللي بيردوا على السؤال بعد سنتين وما أخدتش بالي من التواريخ 

جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (30 مايو 2010)

محمد ابو العباس قال:


> ملاحظة:
> الموضوع بدأ فى 2008 ومازالت الردود لأخيرة تناقش نفس الموضوع فى 2010 فهل الأخ المهندس لم يعمل بعد!!!!!



Dear Friends
i had initiate this subject in order to guide other Engineers to know the current situation here in Dubai
Unfortunately**when i asked one of my friend at that time when i received that offer he didn't give me the accurate feedback,and he inform me that offer is reasonable
So i accepted that offer but after i came to Dubai i realize that it was a bad offer and i had suffered some time but i had managed to have salary adjustment after joining by 4 months and i'm working with the company for more than 2 years now
So i didn't want anybody to face the same problem*


----------



## أيمن فخرى (2 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم و كضحك فى نفس الوقت
السؤال 2008 و الإجابات إلى 2010
و صاحب الموضوع بالفعل سافر على الراتب 
ثم شارك فى نفس الموضوع بعد عامين فى 2010 ليخبر أنه أخطأ
ثم أنا أرد بهذا التعليق بعد عام آخر فى 2011

فعلا موضوع مهم و مضحك كما قلت

لكن أريد من صاحب الموضوع نصيحة
بناء على تجربتك
ما هى الراتب الذى يستحقه مهندس التخطيط فى دبى خصوصا و الخليج عموما هذه الأيام 2011 
و ما هو الراتب المتاح الآن
يعنى الـ actual و الـ Planned

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (4 فبراير 2011)

Dear Ayman
Regarding Current Dubai salaries the range now for 
Senior Planning Engineer is between 18,000 -21,000 AED 
Junior Planning Engineer is between 11,000-15,000 AED
you'll find this rates in the Big/International Companies,while for the Medium/Small size companies the salaries is less by 20%-25%


----------



## أيمن فخرى (22 فبراير 2011)

> *dear ayman
> regarding current dubai salaries the range now for
> senior planning engineer is between 18,000 -21,000 aed
> junior planning engineer is between 11,000-15,000 aed
> you'll find this rates in the big/international companies,while for the medium/small size companies the salaries is less by 20%-25%*



جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## يسرى191 (23 فبراير 2011)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> لا تطلب أقل من 16000 درهم طالما ان السكن و المعيشة و الانتقالات شامل
> فى دبى السكن نااااااااااار
> و لو سكنت فى الشارقة ستتعذب يوميا و تفقد حوالى 4 ساعات من يومك للوصول فقط لمكان العمل و السكن
> كما ان التاكسىلذى ينقلك لن يقل عن 80 درهم او حسب المسافة تحديدا هذا فى الرحلة الواحدة يعنى 200 درهم يوميا تقريبا انتقالات ( لو سكنت فى الشارقة) يعنى 5000 درهم انتقالات
> ...


 كلام فى الصميم و كله تمام 100%


----------



## bikobeto (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مبسوطة جدا من الموضوع دة ومبسوطة اكتر ان الناس لسة بتساعد بعض كدة , وكنت حابة انكم تساعدونى علشان انا جالى عرض فى دبى كمهندسة ديكور وانا مهندسة معمارية دفعة 2009 وقالولى ان الراتب 3000 درهم وهما عليهم السكن والانتقالات , فهل الراتب مناسب ام لا , ارجو افادتى بسرعة , وازاى اعرف ان الشركة موثوق فيها او لا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## bikobeto (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مبسوطة اوى من الموضوع دة ومبسوطة اكتر ان الناس لسة بتساعد بعضها , وكنت محتاجة مساعدتكم ضرورى , انا مهندسة معمارية دفعة 2009 وجالى عرض من دبى اشتغل مهندسة ديكور والراتب 3000 درهم وهما عليهم السكن والانتقالات فهل الرقم دة مناسب ولا لا , ارجو افادتىى فى اسرع وقت ......


----------



## sh2awaa (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

العرض ده قليل جدا حتى لو عليهم السكن و المواصلات ممكن مصاريف اكل و شرب تعدى 1500 ده الرسام الاتوكاد بياخد ممكن 4000 لو محترف و خبره اكتر 

نصيحه تفاوضى معاهم على الراتب ولو عندك رغبه فى السفر لدبى ممكن بس براتب معقول بحيث تاخدى الخبره و تدورى على حاجه احسن 
و سالى على السكن فين فى دبى و لا الشارقه لان لو فى الشارقه زحام شديد من الشارقه لدبى ذهابا و ايابا ممكن ساعه و نص و نوعه استديو و لا شقه و لو شقه كام فرد فيها 
و الله الموفق


----------

